# Looking for African spur tortoise in central Texas!



## Hillaryallyssa (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello, my husband has been begging for years to get a tortoise, I have finally decided to agree and though I'm not an expert on them I am researching and learning everything I can. We are currently setting up an in home habitat in a large wooden box and will be soon doing an outside habitat once we get a tortoise ready for outside. We are looking for a young but not baby aftrican spur tortoise that is looking for a new home, we would really like to adopt one, rather than buy from a store. We are in central Texas and really don't want to buy or ship the tortoise from online, we would like to be able to pick him up, pay with cash and meet his/ her previous owners


----------



## Candice (Sep 10, 2015)

My mother has 2 of them around 1 year old, heathly, acclimated to outdoors at this time. She is in SW Missouri and will give you both of them. Can send photos if interested.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 11, 2015)

Join a few Texas turtle/tortoise pages on Facebook there are plenty available in Texas.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 11, 2015)

Tortadise on here gets some from time to time . Look him up and send a pm .


----------



## tasha bason (Oct 6, 2015)

Are you still looking? Looking to rehome african sulcata, located in houston tx


----------

